# A friendly little online hunting game to play



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

[vg]Play the Hunting Game[/vg]

Test your skill and post screen shots of your scores. We will have some prizes to send out for high scores.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

6125 think i missed one deer...leaderboard in the 30,000's not sure how, but not a bad game.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fun Game. How about sharing a link.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

6475 dont know how to save page


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

wooohooo 8250


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

17300...haha is it bad that I find this more entertaining than studying for finals???


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

It is addictive.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Scored 4400 how do I post pic??


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

10,340 pretty cool game


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

17,600 This is a fun game


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

why won't it let you go further after NY?


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Little better than my last score. 18,375


----------



## kingjames (Jan 13, 2011)

this is a fun game


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

7200 but idk about 100,000 or something like tht


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

First try I will keep hunting


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

A little better. You can tell I'm not a regular gamer. That score is only going as far as New York


----------

